# tiger legged info needed



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am thinking of getting some of these and after much research i am finding it difficult to nail down the facts..... as always there are contradicting infomation.

some say spray twice daily and keep humidity at 80%

Tiger Leg Monkey Tree Frog Care


and this place says complete opposite... thing is most say the above but could it be this guy below is correct and many have it all worng? 

also noticed both sites are quoting different names is this why im getting confused? am i researching 2 different types of frogs here?

Tiger-Legged Waxy Monkey Tree Frogs - $0.00 : Sandfire Dragon Ranch

problem is i know they will survive both ways (otherwise one of the above will be experiancing losses) but i want to make sure i can keep them at there happiest. 

then there is this site which seems a little of both 

Tiger Leg Monkey Tree Frogs


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

also have you seen the temps on each site??

1st one says 77
2nd one says 90-100
3rd one says 84

my god my head is pickled here, im not been funny but thats a huge differnce there 

arrrrrr


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Im not an expert, in fact your best bet would be to ask 'Terrarium Supplies' on here :2thumb: what I can tell you though is that the first link is for a different species from the second 2 (having looked at the latin names) and the second 2 being 'waxy' monkey frogs will not do well being sprayed.

Thats the depth of my knowledge on them I'm afraid, sorry can't be more help!


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, their care is identical to the Red eyed Tree Frog. 
You might want to look into their captive care as there is plenty of info for them  
I keep mine at around 23/6 C daytime and a bit less at night. Humidity tames from 50-90% 

James


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> Im not an expert, in fact your best bet would be to ask 'Terrarium Supplies' on here :2thumb: what I can tell you though is that the first link is for a different species from the second 2 (having looked at the latin names) and the second 2 being 'waxy' monkey frogs will not do well being sprayed.
> 
> Thats the depth of my knowledge on them I'm afraid, sorry can't be more help!


yes i noticed the same so thought they maybe 2 differnt types but its not clear :blush:

thanks for the advice


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

J4MES said:


> As far as I'm aware, their care is identical to the Red eyed Tree Frog.
> You might want to look into their captive care as there is plenty of info for them
> I keep mine at around 23/6 C daytime and a bit less at night. Humidity tames from 50-90%
> 
> James


I have also seen this ref a lot but was still a little unsure as are people saying this because thats how they have kept them and they have not died? and it seems correct? im not saying its wrong but im trying to find correct evidence its also correct 

im been difficult I know but what makes me think that maybe these are been kept incorrecly is the follwoing statement 

Tiger-legged waxy monkey tree frogs are from the same area as _P. sauvagei_—the Chacoan region of southeast Bolivia, northwest Argentina and a large portion of Paraguay. The Chacoan region is divided into two ecosystems—a warm temperate dry forest and a warm temperate moist forest. Within this region, tiger-legged waxy monkey tree frogs are found almost exclusively in the warm temperate dry forest. With a few minor exceptions, this habitat is similar to that of the chaparral of the American southwest. 

where as red eyes are from the rainforrest .:blush::blush:


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Pass. I have no hands on with tigers, but there are people on here who have 

James


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

J4MES said:


> Pass. I have no hands on with tigers, but there are people on here who have
> 
> James


no worries, im getting closer in my research... there are 2 dif species thats why they maybe some differnt infomation. 

the issue i have now is there is cintradicting info on how to tell them apart :gasp:

also it really dont help when people create these websites and post pics that have been found on google and are not there own (and they dont seem to know the diff between the 2 types) :whistling2:


this could get intresting


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

and I cant spell


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

ok think i may have the answer to how to tell the 2 apart 

Phyllomedusa Tomopterna has a calcar on the heal and _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis dont_


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah. It can be very confusing with all the contradicting information on the Internet 

Best thing to do is come somewhere like here for personal experiences and advice  

James


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

check out "terrium supplies" he has dedicated website to them


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Rach, there are three species of Tiger Legs:

---

Phyllomedusa tomopterna (super tiger)
Same as Red Eyed Tree Frogs - Care Sheet

---

Phyllomedusa h.hypochondrialis (northern tiger)
Phyllomedusa azureum (southern tiger - lacks the upper white stripe on the lip from the northern tiger)
Same as the 'True' Waxy Monkey Frog - Care Sheet

** Only mist h.hypochondrialis and azureum every other day.


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Rach, there are three species of Tiger Legs:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


thank you very much for this info and claification, this makes life a lot easier thanks again


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

No probs! A group of mine have just spawned so try not to mist them heavily. Any inferior climate change will get them going - literaly


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Rach, there are three species of Tiger Legs:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


is the calcar infomation correct?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

rachel81 said:


> is the calcar infomation correct?


In what sense or context?


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> In what sense or context?


Phyllomedusa Tomopterna has a calcar on the heal and _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis dont_


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

rachel81 said:


> Phyllomedusa Tomopterna has a calcar on the heal and _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis dont_


Yes that is correct. I use to get confused over the two Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis but Phyllomedusa Tomopterna look completely different. They do bare the calcar on the heel and are somewhat larger in size. Toms are very slender whilst hypos can be stocky and more rounded.

If you had all three in front of you then you would be able to tell the difference instantly. Took me a while with the hypos tho :lol2:


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yes that is correct. I use to get confused over the two Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis but Phyllomedusa Tomopterna look completely different. They do bare the calcar on the heel and are somewhat larger in size. Toms are very slender whilst hypos can be stocky and more rounded.
> 
> If you had all three in front of you then you would be able to tell the difference instantly. Took me a while with the hypos tho :lol2:


thats great, again thank you for your help and knowledge. i may look at getting some sometime this year


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

If you can make either BAKS or Donny Rachel then I'll have some with me.


----------



## rachel81 (Dec 2, 2011)

yes i will defo take a look and see when both are on as im keen to get to meet some people who keep phibs..


----------



## Coogan (Jan 28, 2013)

*Frogs*

To save the hastle of spraying twice a day an automatic fogger/mister is a good idea. This allows you to go on holiday or to leave the frogs for a while without the worry of spraying manually.
These can be brought from the internet for around £30


----------

